

Ask HN: Lightweight notation to document a large system - Pamar

I am working as Functional&#x2F;Business Analyst on a large, legacy, heavily customized application.
In 2 months from now I will be joined by a new recruit, a younger, smart person whose background is more business and less tech (than me).
This person is currently being trained by colleagues in a remote location and I believe that it could also be the perfect chance to write some high-level description of how the system work in terms of processes more than software.
What kind of approach&#x2F;notation would you suggest for this? I&#x27;d prefer something that could be modeled as a wiki, and&#x2F;or Markdown (I want something portable and not tied to any specific product).
======
dragonwriter
I find Dataflow Diagrams (I prefer Yourdon-style) with short text descriptions
of the lowest level processes to be good for this. The text part should be
simply wiki-able,though that's more challenging for the diagrams.

~~~
Pamar
OP here: yes, I agree and I was thinking of something like DFD myself, I just
wondered if there were anything comparable/better considering that these date
back from the '70s...

